# Bags/dark lines under eyes after long rides?



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

I noticed recently that I sometimes get bags/dark lines under my eyes after 5+ hour rides. Super noticeable when I stop, but all cleared up within an hour. Definitely not caused by my glasses since there's no lens contact in that area. Any ideas on what causes it?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Is the rest of your face sunburned?


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Might be the water you drink.

Don't use ordinary supermarket bottled water. Make sure it is organic GMO - free water.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

Sun exposure is defintely not a factor. I start riding around 6:00 AM along mostly wooded roads, so I spend the majority of my ride in eaither pre-dawn darkness or shade.

I only drink water from my house, which is well water through a filter in the fridge that I change regulalry.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

maybe youre just tired? 6am is crazy early. what time do you go to sleep at night?


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

I sleep 9:45 PM to 5 :00AM (very regular!). I've tried sleeping in for a full 8hrs of sleep, but I just toss & turn, so 7:15 is the most I can get. So I don't think it's sleep-related fatigue.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

Adrenal gland fatigue-Do you drink a lot of caffeinated drinks?


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I"ll look into it! I'm caffiene-free...except for bourbon & coke on the weekend 

I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism last year and have been trying to manage it with diet rather than supplemental hormones, but I'm hoping that's not a factor...


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

Did a little looking and Andrenal Gland fatigue does appear to be related to hyothyroidism. Quite frustrating because I want to increase my training volume to get more competative in 100 mile mtb races, but I don't want to aggravate the condition and cause any long-lasting harm. Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

What is your diet like?


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

fueledbymetal said:


> Did a little looking and Andrenal Gland fatigue does appear to be related to hyothyroidism. Quite frustrating because I want to increase my training volume to get more competative in 100 mile mtb races, but I don't want to aggravate the condition and cause any long-lasting harm. Grrrrrrrr.


I'm curious also, what sort of medication are you taking? Any iodine?


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm not currently taking any medication. Upon diagnosis of hypothyroidism last year my doctor wanted to prescribe hormones, but I did some research and learned about all sorts of dietary factors that could impact thyroid function, so I decided to try that first. So I cut out all goitrogenic foods (which was tough because I love broccoli & spinach!) and added more iodine to my diet (kelp flakes once a day and iodized sea salt). I've always been extremely health conscious, so I was already eating whole foods and had tailored my diet to get all of the nutrition I need without supplements. Fortunately I was able to find able to find good substitutes to make up the nutrition I was losing by cutting out goitrogenic foods. 

My riding and energy improved this year and I was feeling back to my "old self" for most of the season with some good race results, but then I started noticing these black rings around my eyes and experiencing that lack-of-sleep puffy eye feeling after my long rides...


So now I'm thinking that while the diet has helped, my thyroid still isn't 100% and I'm just pushing too hard. I'm reluctant to go back to the doctor because he's just going to give me hormones but I'd rather just scale back my training & racing ambitions then start taking medication.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

fueledbymetal said:


> I'm not currently taking any medication. Upon diagnosis of hypothyroidism last year my doctor wanted to prescribe hormones, but I did some research and learned about all sorts of dietary factors that could impact thyroid function, so I decided to try that first. So I cut out all goitrogenic foods (which was tough because I love broccoli & spinach!) and added more iodine to my diet (kelp flakes once a day and iodized sea salt).


So interesting about the "goitogenic foods". You obviously have done your homework. Have you heard or used Lugols Solution, which is simply a tolerable 2%-5% iodine solution? A doctor prescribed a 1 drop/day for me a few years ago. That's an extremely low dose, and I didn't feel a difference, but I didn't see how that could hurt. Given the state of the world and the crazies within it, probably isn't a bad idea to have a bottle handy anyway in case they decide a dirty bomb is cool.
Looks like I haven't done my homework. I usually have a raw smoothie once a day, which is based on root vegetables and leafy greens with a lot of other stuff thrown in, walnuts, ginger, lemon, vegan protein, etc. 
When you get to be my age, "energy level" is a moving target.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Hypothyroidism is fairly common and is not something you can treat with diet, basically the thyroid needs a certain level of hormone that your body can no longer produce. In short take care of it asap (eyes are just one of the things that can be affected), your body will continue to attack and damage your thyroid as if it's a foreign body.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

Simplemind, thanks for the head's up on the solution - never thought about that! The kelp flakes are a good seasoning, but it's always good to have options.

Deerhill, caution noted. I think I will be heading back to the doctor at some point, I just want to be fully prepared before I do. He's a good guy, but as a general practitioner I believe he's somewhat limited in his depth of experience with endocrine issues. I want to avoid a "canned" prescription program if it's not 100% needed.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Hypothyroidism is something that is pretty much a canned treatment. Barring some very far reaching esoteric issues, it is straight forward and does not require anything beyond your family doctor to treat. Good luck!


----------

